

Show HN: ExitIntent – Convert bouncing visitors to leads and customers - gt5050
http://exitintent.io

======
delecti
Maybe I'm not "most users", but that would immediately kill any interest I had
in a site I was browsing. The way I view it is, my attention is something I
bestow upon a website, it's not something you have a right to grab without my
permission like this.

On a more constructive note, how do you intend to deal with false positives
among users that have multiple displays? If I were interested and wanted to
share the link, by moving my mouse to the address bar it would trigger this
popup.

~~~
joelrunyon
I think this is a useful viewpoint on the matter - "Should I use those
annoying popups?" = [http://socialtriggers.com/annoying-
popups/](http://socialtriggers.com/annoying-popups/)

~~~
delecti
I suppose I can't really argue with the data (assuming it's generalizable). So
it seems this tool will annoy people like me, but otherwise might be a net
positive.

------
gingerlime
This seems similar to bounceexchange[0], and I think the idea is generally
good. Try to grab people's attention at the last minute when they're already
planning on leaving your website anyway. Last-ditch effort that can't really
upset too much, especially since you already lost them.

Of course it depends on how spammy those popups end-up being, but at least
from a couple of sites that I've seen and who use bounce exchange, they do
seem to get pretty spammy-looking in my opinion.

What I wonder the most is who would actually pay for this. The 'exit intent
technology' as dubbed by bounceexchange can be easily done with a couple of
lines of javascript. Perhaps it won't be as sophisticated, but it would
achieve very similar effect. We ended up borrowing a small snippet from an
open-source project[1] that does this and it's looking fine so far. All it
does it checks if the mouse y-coordinates is below a certain threshold and
then triggers the modal.

Perhaps the popups themselves and having them pre-designed or having a WYSIWYG
editor and integrated without any coding would be a selling point here? (not
being sarcastic, genuinely curious about the potential customer base for
this).

[0] [http://bounceexchange.com/](http://bounceexchange.com/) [1]
[https://github.com/carlsednaoui/ouibounce](https://github.com/carlsednaoui/ouibounce)

~~~
troels
I get the idea and I think it's clever. It might even work to convert leads.
But as a user, I find it rather intrusive.

I've come by quite a few websites recently who fire this in my face
prematurely. It feels rather annoying to get a "please don't leave us" pop-
over when all I wanted was to move the mouse out of the way so that I could
read the site's content (which is now impossible due to the aforementioned
pop-over).

</rant>

------
danielhughes
This appears to be a clone of Bounce Exchange. The tactic works. Some of my
clients have deployed it and site conversions went up dramatically. I
personally don't love the user experience but it's hard to argue with the
results.

------
lmartel
It seems significant that the ExitIntent site doesn't use ExitIntent, aside
from in the demo.

Is it because they know deep down it's annoying and spammy?

~~~
gt5050
We do use ExitIntent on our site. Please click on "See it in action" link
below. We kept it like this so that if user wants to see the demo multiple
times , they can see it working. The actual exitintent wouldn't work if user
wanted to see it multiple times, as popups are shown only once per user per
site

~~~
neil_s
Damn that was bad design. I clicked the massive green "Try it now" call to
action, fully expecting that to be the demo. Since that comes before the tiny
"See it in action" link, and it moves me to a new page, I didn't see it. Next
I tried just actually going towards the close tab button, but the demo wasn't
already activated. At this point I would have hit the close tab button if it
weren't for these comments.

------
eli
Once I click "Try It Out" I can't easily get back to the page I was on before
-- both the logo and "home" link to a login page.

~~~
gt5050
Thanks for pointing this out . We are fixing this now.

------
IbJacked
I ran across this technique on a couple of sites last week when going for the
back button (no idea if they were ExitIntent users).

I thought it was a neat idea, and I stopped and played with the effect for a
couple of minutes, testing its behavior. I may not remember the sites that did
this, but it did make me pause and look at the popup as my pointer left the
page.

------
gt5050
Hi HN, We have built ExitIntent to help reduce bounce rates and convert
exiting visitors to leads. We have tried to make it very simple for anyone to
run popup campaigns on their sites. Would love to get the feedback of the
community.

~~~
Devolver
You're competing with SumoMe, which does essentially the same thing + is free
(with one-off cash charges for upgrades/prettier templates, etc).

What's the differentiation here?

~~~
gt5050
SumoMe is not exactly free(they have paid upgrades as you suggested). The
differentiating factor is the WYSIWYG pop builder which lets you completely
customize the popup to match your website.

~~~
AznHisoka
So your differentiating factor is an UI feature that can be duplicated in a
week?

------
neev1
This looks quite interesting. Looking forward to trying it!

------
dailen
How in the world can you build a subscription based business off what's
effectively a glorified javascript and analytical data??

------
TheyCalledHimBo
Things like this are why I use key commands or gestures for navigating from a
page.

------
yournemesis
I hope you get punched in the face.

